# Atlas milling attachment - $400 ( Livermore, CA)



## MrWhoopee (Jan 17, 2020)

Atlas milling attachment
					

I have for sale a atlas milling attachment in good condition. Milling attachment used to mill slots, keyways or flats on round material in a lathe. This is an original part not the cheap eBay crap...



					sfbay.craigslist.org


----------



## middle.road (Jan 17, 2020)

Funny - I don't see any gold plating...


----------



## Aaron_W (Jan 17, 2020)

I've been seeing this one for at least a month, perhaps longer. The price has been static at $400, it seems like you usually start to see them start to creep down after a few weeks.


----------



## Dabbler (Jan 17, 2020)

I sold mine for 65$.  Near perfect condition -  that's about right.


----------



## DavidR8 (Jan 17, 2020)

Dabbler said:


> I sold mine for 65$. Near perfect condition - that's about right.



Speaking of... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## middle.road (Jan 18, 2020)

Always wanted on for my Logan, I never saw one get below $150, and that's (20) years of casual looking.
$65 was one heck of a bargain, IMO.


----------



## Grinderman (Jan 18, 2020)

Aaron_W said:


> I've been seeing this one for at least a month, perhaps longer. The price has been static at $400, it seems like you usually start to see them start to creep down after a few weeks.


There was a “rare” atlas micrometer carriage stop on ebay for $220 plus shipping awhile back. I laughed out loud. Now I think it’s down to $190 +.Hopefully nobody buys these things and the sellers get the message.


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Jan 18, 2020)

Wow this is the cheapest example of one ive ever seen for sale!  Theres someone in my area that has been trying to sell one for $495 (I believe) that seems to refuses to reduce to a lower price for at least a year now that ive seen it listed!


----------



## Dabbler (Jan 18, 2020)

Those prices are for collectors.  A reasonable price for a good mic stop is 100$  new.


----------



## Grinderman (Jan 18, 2020)

Latinrascalrg1 said:


> Wow this is the cheapest example of one ive ever seen for sale!  Theres someone in my area that has been trying to sell one for $495 (I believe) that seems to refuses to reduce to a lower price for at least a year now that ive seen it listed!


I paid $150 for mine about a year ago and thought that was way too much. I only paid $200 for the whole running lathe about 3 yrs ago.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jan 18, 2020)

often, accessories are more expensive than the machine


----------

